#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  RGIPT, btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities.

## Nitisha0118

Applications are invited from the Indian citizens for admission to the following programs for the academic session 2015-16 at Rae Bareli.

*Four Year B. Tech Programme*

Petroleum Engineering *(Total No. of Seat : 40)*Chemical Engineering *(Total No. of Seat : 35)*


*Eligibility*
Admission will be based on IIT JEE (Advanced)-2015 Rank List. The candidate should have a minimum of 60% marks in aggregate (55% in case of SC/ST/Physical Disability) in class 12th or equivalent.

Rajiv Gandhi Institute of Petroleum Technology (RGIPT) located in Rae Bareli. It is an Institute of National Importance established under the Act of Parliament. The examination controller of RGIPT will announce the RGIPT 2016-2017 Cut Off Marks for various UG and PG courses like B.Tech, Ph.D., M. Tech and MBA etc.


Candidates those are waiting for RGIPT Cut Off Marks 2016-2017 can be obtained for the department of Research & Development in Petroleum and Chemical Engineering. RGIPT also conduct the following test like XAT and CAT every year.

*Way to find RGIPT 2016-2017 CUT Off Ranks*:
1.Go to the Rajiv Gandhi Institute of Petroleum Technology official website.
2.Now navigate the RGIPT Cut off Ranks 2016-2017.
3.Candidate can get the following link under the “Latest News” section.
4.Enter your “Login & Registration” details in the space available there.
5.Hit on the “Submit” key.

*RGIPT Cut Off Marks 2016-2017:*


1.For General Category: B.Tech: 2190 to 9870
2.For OBC: B.Tech: 320 to 3970
3.For SC: B.Tech: 150 to 2170
4.For ST: B.Tech: 400 to 1100





  Similar Threads: NIT Karnataka , btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities, btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities , btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Mizoram , btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Bhopal, btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities IIT Kharagpur, btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities. IIT Gandhinagar, btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities.

----------

